# Surprise! I'm now a beekeeper



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

sounds like a dream!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello from a fellow Hoosier!

Glad that you found us. This is a good forum for learning more about bees and beekeeping. I use the 'search' function frequently and can often find answers to questions without having to wait for answers (Yes, I'm impatient!).

Have you gotten connected with a local beekeeping club? The Northeast Indiana Beekeepers are up near Ft. Wayne. I can find some contact info if you're interested. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get networked with other nearby beekeepers.

Also, both the state-wide clubs are having a joint meeting this summer at the Purdue bee yards. That's always a fun meeting:
http://www.entm.purdue.edu/beehive/events.html


----------



## twobees (May 16, 2009)

*The dust has settled*

Hello, backatcha! Well, the emergency is over & the bees have finally settled down. Now that I have a new (unexpected) hobby, I will, indeed, be asking & learning. Thanks for the offer IndyP - I'll be able to look them up without too much trouble - Purdue is too far & I'm not ready. Noelll, the dream felt like a nightmare while it was happening - all those beautiful bees & I'm clueless! In fact we went on a field trip yesterday to an area beekeeper to show him the mess & see if I did it right; I did & now I'm on my way to a relaxing (I like bees) & generous hobby. OBTW, said beekeeper wasn't available when I was in the middle of the emergency but is a nice guy & very glad to help when he has time. Thanks for your attention - Christine


----------



## wendyIL (May 14, 2009)

Sounds like quite the experience - would love to hear the whole story. Meanwhile - welcome to beekeeping from another midwestern newbie to the hobby.

w


----------

